# Girl guides



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Does anyone know the rainbows equivilant in PT? I believe it may be 'little bird', bit can't seem to find any info on local groups in Lisbon area.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

try

Associação Guias de Portugal - Home

Strange - it's all in Portuguese but they'd respond to a foreign email.


----------

